# Logic On Fire: the Life and Legacy of Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 18, 2014)

This DVD due out in April will be an outstanding documentary I believe. I love a great many Reformed Theologians and Pastors, but few have impacted me more than Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. He is a giant among giants. http://vimeo.com/114836165


----------



## Josh Williamson (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 18, 2014)

Very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 18, 2014)

Josh Williamson said:


> I'm looking forward to this.


I think this will go nicely with 'Through the Eyes of Spurgeon' which you referenced, Josh. i see that 'Through the Eyes of Spurgeon' is actually sponsored by 'Logic On Fire: the Life and Legacy of Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones'. That's great!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 18, 2014)

Both documentaries (Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon) look wonderful! Very much looking forward to these films. Thanks for sharing, Stephen!


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 21, 2014)

Will be very interested.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 21, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Thanks for sharing, Stephen!


My pleasure. I am sure the church can be much edified by the ministries of these godly men.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 21, 2014)

It looks fabulous!!


----------



## lynnie (Dec 21, 2014)

I spent a summer plowing through both volumes of Iain Murray's L-J bio. Loved it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## kodos (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderful. Eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 22, 2014)

lynnie said:


> I spent a summer plowing through both volumes of Iain Murray's L-J bio. Loved it.


Yes, those books changed my life for the better! You might also appreciate Iain Murray's "Lloyd-Jones messenger of grace". It includes a powerful gospel sermon preached by MLJ in 1960.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2014)

Josh Williamson said:


> I'm looking forward to this.





Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Very much looking forward to this.





kodos said:


> Wonderful. Eagerly waiting for this.



Question for the grammar police: should a "this" not be followed by a substantive?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2014)

Well at least two of those three speak American English, so who knows about that.


----------



## kodos (Dec 22, 2014)

Me fail English? That's unpossible!


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 23, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Josh Williamson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to this.
> ...



This is the sort of pedantry up with which I will not put!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 23, 2014)

timmopussycat said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Josh Williamson said:
> ...



Churchill lives!


----------



## Wayne (Apr 17, 2015)

Pulling up this old thread, and having watched disc 1 this evening, I can say it is well worth getting your own copy, now that it is out.

At the vimeo site for this 3 disc set, you can watch the trailer, plus a number of other related videos from various interviews that were used in compilation of the finished work:

[video=vimeo;114836165]https://vimeo.com/114836165[/video]


----------



## Matthew Willard Lankford (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish the men in the video would reject purported images of the Lord Jesus Christ. In Martyn Lloyd-Jones' book _The Assurance of Our Salvation_, he seems to have been against them:



> Our Lord said in John 15 that we are bound to Him as are the branches to the vine; His life is in us, and it is a part of this blessed work of the Spirit. Then He goes on to work in us, sanctifying and perfecting us. "Work out your own salvation," says Paul in Philippians 2:12-13, "with fear and trembling. For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure." He even helps us in our prayers: "We know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered" (Romans 8:26). He then goes on to produce the fruit of the Spirit in us: "love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, meekness, temperance" (Galatians 5:22-23).
> 
> The work of the Spirit is to make the Lord Jesus Christ real to us. So do not waste your time trying to picture the Lord Jesus Christ. Do not go and look at portraits of Him that are wholly imaginary. There is a sense, I believe, in which nobody should ever try to paint Him—it is wrong. I do not like these paintings of Christ; they are the efforts of the natural mind. If you want a photograph of the Lord Jesus Christ, the Holy Spirit will give it to you in the inner man. Christ said Himself, in John 14:21, "He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him." That is the work of the Spirit—to make Christ living, to make us certain He is there, so that when we speak to Him, and He to us, the Spirit makes Him real, and He is formed in us.



Also in _Life in God (Volume Five) in Life in Christ: Studies in 1 John_, Martyn Lloyd-Jones observed:



> Of course, an idol may indeed be an actual idol. But it does not stop at that; would to God it did! No; idolatry may consist of having false notions of God. If I am worshipping my own idea of God and not the true and living God, that is idolatry.


----------



## nick (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew - Is it an issue in the film itself or are you speaking generally? I couldn't tell from the trailer.

Anyway, thanks OP for sharing.


----------

